

Designing for Performance – Weighing Aesthetics and Speed (2014) - hit8run
http://designingforperformance.com

======
russell
I scanned a couple of chapters and it looked interesting enough for me to
bookmark for further review. I liked that it had lots of links to other's
articles to delve deeper.

